# All You Want To Know About Bagpipes[ and then some]- Merged



## redleafjumper (1 Sep 2005)

I wonder how many contributors to this forum are pipers.  I note that Michael Dorosh is one, as am I and it occurred to me that there might be a few others.  In my case I played in cadets and in a Legion band for many years and also when the occasion suited for various military events as well as weddings, funerals and parties.  I like Naill and Sinclair chanters and play either in my Hardie pipes.  What about the rest?


Bagpipes rock!


----------



## KLAVER (1 Sep 2005)

hey what is your favorite bagpipe tunes?


----------



## MP 811 (1 Sep 2005)

piper here with the ash cans, and I play a set of McCallum AB4 clasp edition


----------



## redleafjumper (1 Sep 2005)

Favourite pipe tunes?  Well I did post some to the "Best Marches" thread awhile ago, but here they are and some others.   The various 6/8's such as MacNeil of Ugadale, Dr. Ross's  50th Welcome to Argyllshire Highland Gathering.  I am partial to tunes by Donald Macleod, but I also like the traditional military tunes many such as Black Bear with Caller Herring, and The Meeting of the Waters.  The Barren Rocks of Aden is also a fine tune, and I also like Leaving Port Askaig as well as Lord Alexander Kennedy.  I like lots of the old traditional tunes - the Crimean Long Reveille medley is a childhood favourite that encouraged me to play the pipes.  The Walrus is a nifty hornpipe.

The Kilworth Hills is a good 4/4 for a procession and for slow marches there is always the Skye Boat Song and the Highland Cradle Song.  For funerals Dark Island and Lord Lovat's Lament work well as light music.  The 78's tune "Journey to Skye" is amazing.

In the heavy tunes, Lament for the Old Sword, The Men Went to Drink, The Wee Spree, and "A Flame of wrath for Squinting Patrick" are favourites.  Of course there are others I like; it's hard to pick favourites when there are so many great tunes.


----------



## Ranman (1 Sep 2005)

redleafjumper said:
			
		

> Favourite pipe tunes?   Well I did post some to the "Best Marches" thread awhile ago, but here they are and some others.     The various 6/8's such as MacNeil of Ugadale, Dr. Ross's   50th Welcome to Argyllshire Highland Gathering.   I am partial to tunes by Donald Macleod, but I also like the traditional military tunes many such as Black Bear with Caller Herring, and The Meeting of the Waters.   The Barren Rocks of Aden is also a fine tune, and I also like Leaving Port Askaig as well as Lord Alexander Kennedy.   I like lots of the old traditional tunes - the Crimean Long Reveille medley is a childhood favourite that encouraged me to play the pipes.   The Walrus is a nifty hornpipe.
> 
> The Kilworth Hills is a good 4/4 for a procession and for slow marches there is always the Skye Boat Song and the Highland Cradle Song.   For funerals Dark Island and Lord Lovat's Lament work well as light music.   The 78's tune "Journey to Skye" is amazing.
> 
> In the heavy tunes, Lament for the Old Sword, The Men Went to Drink, The Wee Spree, and "A Flame of wrath for Squinting Patrick" are favourites.   Of course there are others I like; it's hard to pick favourites when there are so many great tunes.



Being a drummer myself I think you will like this: http://www.linuxguruz.com/hold/Scottish.mp3


----------



## caper861 (2 Sep 2005)

I don't play myself but growing up in Cape Breton I have grown to love the pipes, no matter what's played.  My husband plays though and I usually have him play a few on his channer(sp)  since I have found it hard to hear the pipes as often since moving out west.  Our son, 3 years old, loves the pipes too and whenever he hears pipe music calls it "Daddy radio"!!  Keep on piping since it is a beautiful thing and not something just anyone can just pick up and play.  I have to say that for me a set of piped and a fiddle can make a kitchen party turn into a whole new thing.  So, I will kick up my heals and step it out with you all!!


----------



## bearded1 (2 Sep 2005)

Piper in Almonte, Ontario, ex-gunner as well, lucky my left ear is the deafer one.  Tunes I'm keen on right now:
MacNeil's of Ugadale
Mrs. Lilly Christie
King George V Army
Hammer and Anvil (I'm a blacksmith)
Cullen Bay

And picking up Keel Row for a funeral ....

Ubique
Regan


----------



## Springroll (2 Sep 2005)

Ranman said:
			
		

> Being a drummer myself I think you will like this: http://www.linuxguruz.com/hold/Scottish.mp3



I was a tenor and then became a bass drummer for the 2136 C Scot R Cadet band way back in '93. 
That is how I met some of my closest friends, at band comp's.


----------



## redleafjumper (2 Sep 2005)

Some good tunes here and that was a nice drum set.  Listen to this station for more good piping and drumming music:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/noscript.shtml?/radio/aod/scotland_aod.shtml?scotl...


----------



## Ranman (2 Sep 2005)

I have a forum drummers might be interested in:

http://www.huggle.com/forums/index.php?f=76


----------



## GO!!! (2 Sep 2005)

Is anyone here aware of a good bagpipe instructor in Edmonton?


----------



## redleafjumper (3 Sep 2005)

There should be quite a few.  I remember a fellow called Pat Knapper who is very good.  He used to play with the Edmonton Boys Pipe band, and later with a grade one band or two, but I don't know if he is still around.  Try to find someone from that band, they should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Lexi (3 Sep 2005)

There are some who claim I'm an Argyll at heart...

But I don't think it's a crime for a Riley to love the bagpipes and be fascinated by kilts.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (24 Sep 2005)

My husband plays for the 78th Citadel Halifax Highlanders in Halifax NS. He has been in for about 2 years now but has played with many pipebands since he was 15. He can play bass and snare but mostly plays tenor drum. I was piped up the aisle for my wedding this past Saturday (17th) and it was beautiful. A very well known piper by the name of Bruce Gandy plays with my husband in the pipe band and agreed to pipe me up the aisle. 


For those of you who would like a good chat session with some amazing pipers and drummers, check out this site. Its a favorite of ours:

http://tenordrummer.com/


----------



## Conquistador (24 Sep 2005)

w00t for pipers.

I'm in my cadet pipe band, and I play with Paris/Port Dover in their grade 5 comp. band (now going grade 4). I've also played in the Blackdown CTC P&D performance band for the past 2 years, and this year I even won top piper. I'm currently in the process of joining the reserves (infantry), but if they don't want me due to my eyesight, I might just join as a musician and join the Argylls.


----------



## MP 811 (26 Sep 2005)

Lexi said:
			
		

> There are some who claim I'm an Argyll at heart...
> 
> But I don't think it's a crime for a Riley to love the bagpipes and be fascinated by kilts.



There's no crime in being an Argyll at heart..............even if your RILEY.  We know, secretly, you wanna be an Argyll but dont worry, your secret's safe with me


----------



## MP 811 (26 Sep 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Well I be's a bagpiper. Used to play with the Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa and I hung around the Sons of Scotland pipe band for a while.
> 
> Seeing as I'm dragging myself down to Guelph, Ont. to go to school on Her Majesty's tab, anyone know of any decent pipe bands 'round there? Keep in mind my mode of transportation is a city bus or my bicycle, I'm too poor to get a car and still haven't bothered to get my G2 license.




I think  your only option is the Guelph Pipe Band.........go to their website at guelphpipeband.org and check them out.


----------



## Lexi (26 Sep 2005)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> There's no crime in being an Argyll at heart..............even if your RILEY.  We know, secretly, you wanna be an Argyll but dont worry, your secret's safe with me



I know far too many Rileys who would pummel me senseless if I went Argyll.

Besides, everyone knows Rileys are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy more proffessional than Argylls.  : ;D


----------



## MP 811 (26 Sep 2005)

your kidding me right??..............


----------



## Pte_Martin (26 Sep 2005)

she must be kidding everyone knows  the Argyll's and Rhfc are the best unit in 31


----------



## redleafjumper (26 Sep 2005)

Let's not go down the my unit is better that yours route, after all the best unit in the CF ORBAT, regardless of what it is, is always the one you are in!

What are people's favourite choices for pipes, (assuming old sets of Henderson's are still in short supply...)?


----------



## Pte_Martin (26 Sep 2005)

redleafjumper said:
			
		

> Let's not go down the my unit is better that yours route, after all the best unit in the CF ORBAT, regardless of what it is, is always the one you are in!



I agree, i was just joking around Rhfc always works with the argyll's on brigade ex's so we have A lot of fun, I think all the units  are pretty decent


----------



## englishmuffin (26 Sep 2005)

I've got a set of sommers (ironwood, with the fun ross bag), which are made for dry climates like Calgary. Pretty sweet. Means they wont crack quite so much.


----------



## MP 811 (27 Sep 2005)

CPL said:
			
		

> I agree, i was just joking around Rhfc always works with the argyll's on brigade ex's so we have A lot of fun, I think all the units   are pretty decent



I agree also, as it's childish to play that game.  Im sure it was a joke as im not sure how in the loop a cadet would be about how professional their parent unit's soldiers would be.


----------



## redleafjumper (27 Sep 2005)

I play an old set of Hardies that are just fine, but a friend recently picked up some silver mounted Naills and they are quite sweet.
If I was looking at a new set, I would be very seriously looking at the Naills.


----------



## Lexi (28 Sep 2005)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I agree also, as it's childish to play that game.  Im sure it was a joke as im not sure how in the loop a cadet would be about how professional their parent unit's soldiers would be.



Well, really, it was just jokes.   Personally, from what I see, I think both regiments are equally proffessional. Though the Argylls scare me more than the Rileys do... Highland games at Bayfront Park.. I came strolling in with a real Riley into Argyll territory... I wanted to run away.  ;D

All in all, yeah, that "my regiment is better than yours!" game is pretty childish. Every regiment has pro's and con's...

Jeeze, now I'm really considering going Argyll.  :-[


----------



## piperboast (31 Oct 2005)

hey guys,

Derrick here... from the "real" best regt....48th.....lol.... thats where i started anyway... I'm playing gillanders and mcleod.... they have played very well for over 15 years now... playing "EZ" drones.... best invention ever... anyone still using cane???...some cool links....http://www.bobdunsire.com/bagpipeweb/.......http://www.piperanddrummer.com/........ favorite tune..... thats tuff.. way too many.,, have been out of the army scene for a while and playing comp bands.... way better sound... good to see so many pipers are out there...


----------



## TCBF (31 Oct 2005)

Why go to all the trouble of making a musical instrument out of the hollowed out bones of your enemies if all it does when you play it is make a noise like two cats being stapled together?

 ;D

Tom


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (31 Oct 2005)

I play a relatively new set of Hardies with a Warnock chanter.  It produces a decent tone that I have won several Grade 3 competitions with.  When I used to compete Grade 2, I played a set of ivory, hallmarked silver Robertsons.  My old instructor used to tell me that all things being equal, the competitor with the set of pipes that made the judges drool would come out on top.

That being said, I have never won a Grade 2.  :'(  

My all time favorite pipe tune is still _P/M Donald McLean Of Lewis_


----------



## Klc (8 Oct 2006)

They used to teach us this story at my old cadet corps. 

I'm glad they did.


----------



## RHFC_piper (8 Oct 2006)

As a piper, I have to say; stories like this are inspirational. 

Because of these types of stories, I was inspired to not only bring my pipes to Afghanistan, but play them the night before and the morning that we moved into the Panjwayi Valley.

Had I not been wounded, I would have been playing in they heart of Pashmul when the operation was finished (as ordered by the OC C Coy).

Some traditions have to be upheld.


----------



## MP 811 (8 Oct 2006)

Good on you!.................well the bringing the pipes to Astan and playing part, not the getting wounded part.  If I ever choose to do a tour in Astan (I want to, it's whether work will let me), I too will be bringing my pipes on tour.

Hope things are well with you now and your coming along with the injuries....


----------



## George Wallace (8 Oct 2006)

Just a note for you Pipers:  If your pipes have Ivory on them, be aware of the Canadian Customs rules on importing Ivory.  You will have your pipes confiscated on return, unless you have the proper documentation with you that you took them out of Canada in the first place.  Customs can be a real pain in the arse if you don't.  You are not permitted to import Ivory into Canada.


----------



## MP 811 (8 Oct 2006)

Yes, George is bang on there.  For sure, make sure you have for paperwork stating the ivory was "grandfathered" so to speak.....


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Oct 2006)

The VAC has some brilliant information;







dileas

tess


----------



## RHFC_piper (8 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just a note for you Pipers:  If your pipes have Ivory on them, be aware of the Canadian Customs rules on importing Ivory.  You will have your pipes confiscated on return, unless you have the proper documentation with you that you took them out of Canada in the first place.  Customs can be a real pain in the arse if you don't.  You are not permitted to import Ivory into Canada.



Well... for the most part, the wagon wheels that checked our kit didn't even know what the pipes, furls, mounts, etc. were made of and even then, they didn't really care.  And I don't remember a Canadian customs rep ever even looking in my barracks box..

But, that is very true.  When we went to Kentucky years ago, upon return, our pipe majors pipes were confiscated due to the whole ivory thing. took a while to get them back.  We've since taken procautions. Our 'Field pipes' are plastic and Faux Ivory... not quite the same sound, but I don't think it matters in the field.  (I also have CADPAT covers for them... both TW and Arid... Post some pics when I get them back.)


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Oct 2006)

I joined because of a Piper,

I couldn't play a tune, so I went infantry (Fraser God Bless Ya!);

RHFC_piper;

here is one for you brother!

PIPER GEORGE FINDLATER, VC
The Gordon Highlanders

Our sister regiment (before the dang amalgamation...) the Gordon Highlanders...

dileas

tess


----------



## MP 811 (8 Oct 2006)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> (I also have CADPAT covers for them... both TW and Arid... Post some pics when I get them back.)



id be very interested in seeing these.  Where did you come up with these?  BTW, your P & D was well liked by our guys at the Rochester tattoo....


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I joined because of a Piper,
> 
> I couldn't play a tune, so I went infantry (Fraser God Bless Ya!);
> 
> ...



I joined the Fusiliers because of the History of the British regiment (71st, 74th HLI & 21st SF)... I joined the band as a piper because of the history of the pipes (band forever by the british as an instrument of war, etc.) and the sound... I love the sound.  When I heard them echo across the Panjwayi valley, I knew the enemy could hear them too, and I hoped the noise would invoke the same feelings in them as it did in battles past.

And if I ever get back to Afghanistan, I will play them in to battle again.

As for the link... good article.  Thanks.    



			
				MP 811 said:
			
		

> id be very interested in seeing these.  Where did you come up with these?  BTW, your P & D was well liked by our guys at the Rochester tattoo....



I origionally made the TW cover from a personal cam cover (about 5 years ago) then I had a rigger in Petawawa make me a couple of Arid covers before I went overseas.  I now have 2, and am interested in selling one... interested?

I'm also going to have him make up a bunch of TW covers for our band, and I may get a few extras made if anyone else is interested.  They're about $60 each, including CADPAT Pipe ribbons.  When I get my junk back from the sandbox, I'll post pics... they're really well made... anyway.. yeah. good times.

and of course the Argyles and Fusiliers got along... we always get along... We've worked together for years.  We always end up being the Argyliers (Argyle+Fusiliers) Company on Brigade ex's.  I was even going to have Argyliers patches made up through the kit shop, which would be a mix of our two regiments cap brasses.  But now we're working with the RHLI and you guys are working with the Linc & Weld Reg.  Oh well.

Cheers, Pipers.


----------



## niner domestic (14 Oct 2006)

Didn't Richardson's pipes turn up recently in Scotland and are about to be returned to Chilliwack? This story is truly amazing.  

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20061009.BCBAGPIPES09/TPStory/TPNational/BritishColumbia/


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Oct 2006)

RHFC_piper,

I am in awe of you.  You served in the same Company of the greatest Battalion I did, and you also carry on the tradition of the highlanders!







http://heritage.scotsman.com/greatscots.cfm?id=39912005

Dileas Gu Brath, Pro Patria!!

tess


----------



## DiamondDarryl (5 Jan 2007)

Wasn't really sure where this question belongs...But I had some questions about learning the pipes.
They have interested me for a number of years now and I figure ill need a hobby in battalion. So I was wondering If there was and CF program or club in Petewawa for this sort of thing. If not what are the best ways to learn? self taught, music books, peers?

thanks


----------



## Conquistador (5 Jan 2007)

If you want to learn the pipes the proper way, you should find someone on base who is willing to give you lessons, or join a band if there are any around. If you have a good tutor, you won't need any books, and you can use that money to help buy a half decent practice chanter/set of pipes.


----------



## RHFC_piper (5 Jan 2007)

DiamondDarryl said:
			
		

> Wasn't really sure where this question belongs...But I had some questions about learning the pipes.
> They have interested me for a number of years now and I figure ill need a hobby in battalion. So I was wondering If there was and CF program or club in Petewawa for this sort of thing. If not what are the best ways to learn? self taught, music books, peers?
> 
> thanks



Across the street from the 1 & 3 RCR shacks, in what looks like an old run down shack, there is the 2 CMBG P&D band building.  Just go snooping around there on a Wednesday night (I'm pretty sure thats when they practice.). Option 2; ask around battailion for fellow pipers... There are a lot, just ask around. 

I agree with Conquistador on his post; Don't try to learn from a book alone.  There is a lot of technique to playing that you cannot learn from a book.  I mentioned this to my father (who has recently taken up the violin); when it comes to musical instruments, experience and skill is better to learn from than books.  Whenever we have a piper join ou band who has learned from a book on their own time, we usually have to reteach them the basics, and it usually hurts their overall skills. (they tend to go back to bad technique made up from interpretation)

There are CF courses and programs, but only if you're a bandsman... then they're all at the School of Music in CFB Borden.   You're better off finding an experienced piper and learning.

The 2 CMBG Pipes and Drums Band has pipers from every trade in Petawawa, so it's not exclusive.  If they are like any other band, they'll probably train new pipers for free, otherwise private pipe lessons can be very costly.

Either way, like Conquistador said; at least buy a half decent practice chanter, and if you like to play and want to continue after learning the basics, get a decent set of pipes.  I'd suggest  McCallums AB1 or AB2.. they're good beginner sets.  Don't go out and buy a $3000 set until you can actually play (might take a few years).  Some bands actually provide pipes for students (and sometimes it turns into a long time loan.. like mine.) I don't know if the P&D band in Petawawa does this, but every band in Canada is entitled to cash for instruments, so I'll bet they do.

Anyway, I hope this has helped a little.  Good luck with the piping, and don't rush through the basics.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Jan 2007)

If you are going to Pet, then the 2 CMBG Pipes and Drums would be a good bet.  They perpetuate the SSF Pipes and Drums and still maintain close links with the various 1SSF and Airborne associations.  This means that they quite often have the opportunity to go to Montana or down to Ft Benning for those Reunions.  They do have a very good band and also Highland Dancers.  They can put on quite a good show.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (5 Jan 2007)

Don't pipers tend to start on the tin whistle or is that just for the Irish bagpipes ?


----------



## RHFC_piper (5 Jan 2007)

AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Don't pipers tend to start on the tin whistle or is that just for the Irish bagpipes ?



Nope... Pipers start with the practice chanter, which is identical to the Chanter on the bagpipes, but with a plastic reed and much more quiet.

The tin whistle (Irish whistle) has the same number of holes but a different type of fingering; the tin whistle is played with the finger tips and the bagpipes are played with the flats of the fingers below the first knuckles (back from the finger tips) on the index, middle and ring finger, and the first flat below the tip on the pinky finger.  Also, the Tin Whistle has 2 scales based on how hard you blow, where as the pipes have one scale (from low G to high A... which is why you can't play O' Canada on the pipes).

I would advise any new pipers to not learn the tin whistle first, it will just mess you up when you try to learn the pipes.  Stick with the chanter.

* Quick chanter history *
When Pipes were banned in Britton, Pipers learned to play with quiet practice chanters so as not to be caught and put to death for practicing the instrument of war.  Before then, pipers had to learn on the bag pipes alone.  Anyone who plays would know that would be exceedingly difficult. 

As for Irish Pipes (uilleann pipes); They're fingering is the same as the Great Highland Bagpipes (most common pipes) but usually with bellows and wacky looking drones.  Same goes for Shuttle Pipes, Chamber Pipes, and Scottish small pipes; fingering is all the same, but with subtle differences in pitch, tone, volume and playing techniques... but the fingering is all the same, and nothing like a tin whistle or flute.

I hope that helps some.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (5 Jan 2007)

Thanks RHFC_piper

We had a piper at our high school who played us to the field for our Rugby games. Instruments of war indeed, the intimidation was worth a try or two.


----------



## RHFC_piper (5 Jan 2007)

No problem.   I love the shrill skirl of the pipes, always have... that's why I learned to play.


as a side note; I edited my last post, had to correct my mixed up head again (re. Irish pipes.) So to clarify, here's some pics.

Great Highland Bagpipes




3 Drones (2 Tennor, 1 Bass), Blow stick, and Chanter (with Wood reed)
Main Characteristic: Loud... very very loud.

Scottish Small Pipes




2 Drones (1 Tennor, 1 Bass), Bellows (sometimes they have a blow stick), and Chanter (Reed can be D, Bb, A, D /A combo)
Main Characteristic: Only slightly louder than a practice chanter, same tone as a practice chanter.

Irish (Uilleann) Pipes




Drone cluster (unsure of specific tones), Bellows, Chanter
Main Characteristics: I don't know too much about these, but they sound a lot like the Scottish Small Pipes

Shuttle Pipes




Single drone tube with 3 reeds (practice chanter reeds), blowstick and Chanter (practice chanter)
Main Characteristics: Basically, this is a practice chanter with a bag.  The drones play the same reed as the chanter and are set with the slides on the drone tube.
* Great for beginners to get used to breathing technique while playing.

Practice Chanter




Simply a 'blow stick' and a 'Chanter' from a full set of pipes, with a plastic reed and less noise.
Manditory for learning music and fingering. 

Pipers use practice chanters through out their piping life, to practice fingering, practice grace notes and learn / memorize music (we don't carry sheet music around with us).


----------



## PiperDown (5 Jan 2007)

If you are getting posted to Pet then you are in Luck..  The Pipe Major of the 2CMBG Pipes and Drums is Colin Clansey.. One of the best players in the world.
With 4 world Championships under his belt, I am sure he can start you off on the right foot !!

Cheers,


----------



## TN2IC (5 Jan 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Great Highland Bagpipes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And all of my street love me for it! Screw the chanter. j/k   ;D


----------



## RHFC_piper (5 Jan 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> And all of my street love me for it! Screw the chanter. j/k   ;D



Heh... I just moved into a new house and have yet to fire up the horns for the neighbours...  going to be good times. :cheers:


----------



## TN2IC (5 Jan 2007)

Goosing..... yeah..... makes ones blood pressure rise... hehehe...  ;D


----------



## steveyb4342 (5 Jan 2007)

I'd like to start playing the bagpipes also. Do you guys know if anyone at the Aldershot base plays the pipes? If all goes well thats where I'll be this summer. ......although i here the people in Kentville aren't very hospitable to the men and women of the Aldershot base, but thats another topic. Also how much is a good practice chanter worth? Isn't $3000 a bit steep for bagpipes? lol no offense

                                                                                Thanks Steve


----------



## TN2IC (5 Jan 2007)

I paid $300 for my chanter and $3000 is normal for a set of pipes. I use to go to Aldershot all the time. But no more. As for pipers out that way... can't think of any. Only military pipe and drum band around mainland NS is 33 SVC BN Pipe and Drum and 1 NSH. As for pipe supply, over in Burnside, place called Little Scotland can help you out. Folks in Kentville are not friendly towards us  military folks. Just keep a low profile and wear a hat.


Cheers,
TN2IC


 ;D


----------



## Conquistador (5 Jan 2007)

You should be ready to spend around $100 for a plastic chanter, and up to $200 for a wood one that's half decent, some are even more

As far as the $3000 set of pipes, yes that is quite a bit, but you get what you pay for. Most people I know have spent anywhere from $500 (cheap Dunbar plastic pipes) to $2500-$3000 (engraved McCallum's plus goretex bag, wood pipe chanter, nice reeds, etc)

Me, I dropped $1600 on a new set last November, and I consider it a good investment, seeing I was playing a set of plastic loaner pipes that were probably older than me!


----------



## PQLUR (5 Jan 2007)

Steve,

36 CBG Band usually calls Camp Aldershot home for the summer . . . you shouldn't have problems finding someone to help ya out. 

As for the Kentville and surrounding area don't listen to many rumors (but if anyone is looking for trouble around there, trouble will find you not a problem at all. Lots of mountain people from around there more then happy to you out with that as the summer moves on and Paddy's Pub gets tired of all reservists invading the bar on cheap Tuesday's and getting out of control).



			
				steveyb4342 said:
			
		

> I'd like to start playing the bagpipes also. Do you guys know if anyone at the Aldershot base plays the pipes? If all goes well thats where I'll be this summer. ......although i here the people in Kentville aren't very hospitable to the men and women of the Aldershot base, but thats another topic. Also how much is a good practice chanter worth? Isn't $3000 a bit steep for bagpipes? lol no offense
> 
> Thanks Steve


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Jan 2007)

Too bad I wasn't in a place to learn the pipes  :'( I love the pipes  ;D


----------



## steveyb4342 (5 Jan 2007)

WHAT! Holy good lord! Why do they cost so much?!?! My guitar was worth about the same as a good chanter!    . Well i guess i could just buy a chanter and learn that until I get some more money...... in between rebuilding a car, building a rifle and buying a pistol lol. Yea I hope Kentville Isn't as bad as i hear, I was told i shouldnt walk alone in uniform at night! But at 6'7  and about 215-220 lbs i think i can take care of myself hahahahhaha. If worse comes to worse i may have to just sit and listen to the pipes this summer than  :'( .....maybe with a chanter? lol

                                                                                Thanks Steve


----------



## rmacqueen (5 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> They do have a very good band and also Highland Dancers.  They can put on quite a good show.


How things have changed.  When I was part of the SSF P&D we had trouble getting members let alone dancers.  They were always willing to teach new people so if you want to learn, that is good place to start and they used to provide the equipment (don't know if they still do)

Anyone know who the drum major is with 2CMBG P&D?


----------



## steveyb4342 (5 Jan 2007)

Nah I can blow out a lot of hot air no need to waste it on drums hahahaha



           Steve


----------



## TN2IC (5 Jan 2007)

Don't worry, you won't be "walking" around Kentville in uniform.  ;D 

And size doesn't matter these days. There are these things refer to weapons... not sure how they work.


----------



## DiamondDarryl (6 Jan 2007)

Wow thanks alot for all the responses. I guess Ill have to mosey on over to the 2 CMBG P&D band building in the coming months and get a start.  Thanks again for all the info


----------



## RHFC_piper (6 Jan 2007)

DiamondDarryl said:
			
		

> Wow thanks alot for all the responses. I guess Ill have to mosey on over to the 2 CMBG P&D band building in the coming months and get a start.  Thanks again for all the info



Chances are, I'll be back up in Pet by the end of this month.  Let me know when you'll be up there and I could give you a hand getting sorted out. :cheers:


----------



## Cdnrednk (6 Jan 2007)

Maybe I'll have to get into this... I was self taught trumpet, had that mastered in 2 years so I moved to sax in grade 9, was self taught basically because I moved so much faster than the rest of the class, now I play guitar and harmonica simultaneously both self taught...
I LOVE the pipes, it must be my highland ancestry but they've always caught my attention, I just didn't want to be freaking my cats out with a full set of pipes to learn...


----------



## RHFC_piper (6 Jan 2007)

Cdnrednk said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll have to get into this... I was self taught trumpet, had that mastered in 2 years so I moved to sax in grade 9, was self taught basically because I moved so much faster than the rest of the class, now I play guitar and harmonica simultaneously both self taught...
> I LOVE the pipes, it must be my highland ancestry but they've always caught my attention, I just didn't want to be freaking my cats out with a full set of pipes to learn...



This is why I suggest joining a band to learn (weather it be Civilian, Legion or Military).  Not only do they usually supply the pipes, but a place to play as well.  

When my folks moved to Mount Forest, my choices for locations to play were either my back yard, which annoyed the block, or an 1 1/2 hour drive to the Cambridge armouries (RHFC Band), until I met up with the Mount Forest Band.  I never played in Parades with them, but I went to their practice nights, just to have a place to play and tips from experienced pipers.

Same deal with the 2 CMBG band; I never played with them, but I practiced with them during work up. And when they weren't around, I played in the Drill Hall at Y101 (1RCR building) after hours... all you have to do is ask the Duty NCO.

Besides, My cat sits in front of me, while I play at home, and watches.  Makes me wonder what he's thinking; "Hope you don't do that to me."


----------



## MP 811 (6 Jan 2007)

If anyone's interested in getting hooked up with the 2 CMBG p & D, send me a pm and ill forward you a contact name.  Good friend of mine is a piper with 2 CMBG and im sure he'll help you out.


----------



## RHFC_piper (8 Jan 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Good on you for learning the 'pipes. It's a great time, and you'll meet some amazing people doing it.
> 
> Regrettebly, I've let my skills diminish since there's no decent bands to practice with in town....and I don't have time anyways between school and work.



If you're in the Guelph Area I would suggest driving down 24 to the Cambridge Armouries on a Tuesday night around 7-7:30ish... Can't say we're a 'decent' band, but we're a band none the less... and we're always looking for pipers.


----------



## redleafjumper (8 Jan 2007)

One point that I might add is that learning to play the pipes is a major commitment.  It requires a good teacher, but just as important, it requires that the student practices everyday in order to develop the skills and techniques needed to play well.  

It is easy to get discouraged in the early times, because learning the scale and the all the various gracenotes and doublings can seem daunting at first.  Many want to start off by playing tunes, but as one poster mentioned, spend the maximum time practicing the basics.   All the best pipers practice the basics as often as they can.  Don't be disappointed if you aren't playing tunes as soon as you might like.  Play the movements slowly and get them right; first you get good, then you get fast.

Good luck, and enjoy playing one of the finest instruments ever devised.

Cheers,


----------



## rmacqueen (8 Jan 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Regrettebly, I've let my skills diminish since there's no decent bands to practice with in town....and I don't have time anyways between school and work.


Know that feeling, I haven't touched the pipes since I left Pet in 89.  I couldn't afford my own pipes and just don't have the time to properly practice.


----------



## TN2IC (9 Jan 2007)

Piper said:
			
		

> Good on you for learning the 'pipes. It's a great time, and you'll meet some amazing people doing it.



What? No one told him about the open bar when you play? Shame....


----------



## RHFC_piper (9 Jan 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> What? No one told him about the open bar when you play? Shame....



SHHHHH!!!   TRADE SECRET!!!  Thats OPSEC!!


----------



## catalyst (11 Jan 2007)

I bought pipes while I was in edinburgh, cost me about 300 canadian for a decent wood set of pipes. My chanter cost me 8 canadian, and served me well (until it met an untimly end with my foot) and now I'm on a plastic chanter which is alright. 

I am in need of a new blowpiece, as the current one is too long for me and my very short arms. 

Does anyone have a recommendation for some reeds for my pipes? The ones I have aren't too good. 

I'm working on my own until I start with the pipes because I don't have the $$ for a teacher at the moment.


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Jan 2007)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> (until it met an untimly end with my foot)


May we ask what happened??


----------



## catalyst (11 Jan 2007)

I was re-organizing my room, and it rolled off the desk (stupid me forgot to put it away) and I stepped on it. It worked OK with the tape (it was wood, it fit back together) but I figured I better buy a new one.


----------



## Groucho (11 Jan 2007)

On the point of the pipes being a weapon of war this goes back to the '45 Raising! Pipers where sent to London to stand trail with other Jacobites because they were with their clans! The legal ruling was made that they was combatants and not musicians because no Highland army has march without the pipes! So the pipes were said to a weapon and the pipers borne "arms" against the crown so they were hang! The pipe are still listed as a weapon of war in the British Forces! The '45 was the last in a series of raisings more commonly know by the English term of the Jacobite Rebellions! the trails took place in 1746! So for 261 years they have been weapons of war in law!!


----------



## Yeoman (13 Jan 2007)

if anyone can PM with contact info for 2 cmbg pipes and drums
think I might want to give this a whirl. always wanted to try to learn the bag pipes.
I could sort of play the recorder in public school, and I could still play hot crust buns with a recorder, could that impress them 
Greg


----------



## MP 811 (15 Jan 2007)

ill fire off a contact name for you once I get home tomorrow night, im at work right now and dont have access to it.....


----------



## P/Sgt (15 Jan 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> This is why I suggest joining a band to learn (weather it be Civilian, Legion or Military).  Not only do they usually supply the pipes, but a place to play as well.
> 
> When my folks moved to Mount Forest, my choices for locations to play were either my back yard, which annoyed the block, ...



Speaking of annoying the neighbours...

I was in Florida from 26DEC to 30DEC, piping for my sister's wedding.  I stayed at Patrick AFB (and highly reccomend the USAF Inns to anyone travelling in the US!).
One morning I went to practice my pipes near the airfield, figuring I wouldn't disturb anyone that way.  After about 15mins a USAF Sgt walks toward me with M-16 slung over his shoulder.  The conversation went something like this:
"What are you doing?"
"Practicing my pipes, Sergeant."
"No, what are you doing on the base?"
"I'm staying in Visiting Airmens' Quarters.  I'm piping at my sister's wedding at Port Canaveral."
"Do you have I.D.?" (I give up same) "What's this?"
"Canadian Army, Reserve, Sergeant!"
"How did you get on the base?"
"Through the front gate, Sgt."
"We have a 24hour quiet policy here" (I look suspiciously at the flightline thinking 'This is an airport!?') "we'll need to check you out."..... "That means pick up your stuff and follow me,sir."
After close scrutiny of my ID and several 'phone calls to the gate and Space Coast Inn reservations desk, a more senior sgt. returns my ID and says "You're cleared."
I asked about the quiet policy and how far from any buildings I should go to practice.
He answered "You can practice right next to the buildings, or inside if you want.  The quiet story was just to get you in to the office without arresting you."
I went to the beach for any further practice.

After the wedding I wound up in their Enlisted Club, (which is now all-ranks after a fire at their Officers' Club last year) and shown some real 'Southern Hospitality'; I wound up at the base Marina and Yacht Club's tiki bar, I remember playing Happy B'day for one of the staff, and meeting the guy who'd set the USAF Police after me, not sure how I made it back to my shack.


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 Mar 2007)

Just had my first lesson with a Chanter, maybe when i'm next in Canada and Pet (Christmas) i'll drop into the RCR P&D's and say G'day. Its really easy where i am, we've got the Royal Australian School of Music just over the compound fence so its a pretty short walk. I'm loving it already, even if i've only really managed to hit a low G so far!
Have fun,
Hales


----------



## niner domestic (4 Mar 2007)

Congrats Hale! My pipe teacher used to tell me that until you learned to play the scale properly all you were doing was playing the agony bags.  The first tune I ever learned to play all the way through was "Scots Wae Hae".  It wasn't until years later after seeing Braveheart that I finally understood what the tune was about.


----------



## Yeoman (4 Mar 2007)

anyone? anyone? still looking for a contact number.
I guess MP doesn't want to play nice.
Greg


----------



## TN2IC (12 Apr 2007)

http://www.johnnybagpipes.com/index.html





 ;D


----------



## TN2IC (8 Aug 2007)

Sorry to post on an old subject. But here goes.


Does anyone here have a copy of "Farewell to Nova Scotia" for the pipes? I had the copy once and lost it when I moved.

Thanks for your time,
TN2IC


----------



## niner domestic (8 Aug 2007)

TN, try www.viperpiper.org  There have been requests made in the past for the music and music has been sent.  

or

Contact the Cape Breton Gaelic school and ask for the sheet music to be sent to you.  

or

Contact the PDM at the Stad band and ask if they will give you a copy of a transposed piece.


----------



## MP 811 (8 Aug 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Sorry to post on an old subject. But here goes.
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have a copy of "Farewell to Nova Scotia" for the pipes? I had the copy once and lost it when I moved.
> ...



I have a copy of it in bww, if you have the program.  PM me with your email addy and ill send it to you.


----------



## erracht (13 Aug 2007)

I'm a piper (not military, but I do do military reenactment as a WWII Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders piper). My favorite tunes are as follows:

4/4 March: You guessed it...Scotland the Brave. There's a reason why it's played so much I say! I like playing it in sets as follows: STB/Lord Lovat's Lament/Braes of Killiecrankie/STB. Or Cabar Feidh/STB/Haughs of Cromdale/Col. Sinclair

2/4 March: Many good ones, I particularly like Balmoral Highlanders, Inverness Gathering, and  Lord Alexander Kennedy

6/8 March: Atholl Highlanders. I can play the full 6 part version though I often play an adapted 2-part version. 

Retreats: I like Colin's Cattle, Lochanside, Highland Brigade at Magersfontein. I couldn't care less for "Green Hills of Tyrol".

Strathspeys: Duke of Gordon's Birthday, Miss Drummond of Perth, Marquis of Huntly and Miss Ada Crawford are among my favorites.

Reels: I love Sandy Duff, also Reel of Tulloch and Miss Proud.

Slow Airs: The Flowers of the Forest, The Return of the Unknown Soldier and the Sands of Kuwait are among my favorites.


----------



## erracht (13 Aug 2007)

I just realized how old this thread is. BTW, my pipes are Canadian-made (Dunbar). They're a plastic set; I am planning to get a blackwood set by next May (which will be in essence the 10th anniversary of my starting on the chanter). I am looking into both new and used pipes. The main brands I would consider are Fletcher, Pettigrew, Caledonia Road (from Toronto), Warnock (would have to be used and I would have to research this maker more) and maybe a VERY EARLY used Hardie set.


----------



## bearded1 (13 Aug 2007)

Go for the Hardies! I have a set of early 50's Hardies and they are a nice mellow tone.  Not silver mounted or anything, but a great set of pipes.  I have to use a band chanter, but the matched wood chanter with the big sole has a great tone too.


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Aug 2007)

Does anyone have good contacts from players of the uilleann pipes? Specifically in the Scarborough/East Toronto area.

I would like to enquire about lessons.

dileas

tess


----------



## bearded1 (13 Aug 2007)

I'm on the GHB, but there are Canadian based contacts here: http://www.uilleann.com/contacts.html


----------



## redleafjumper (13 Aug 2007)

You might also take a serious look at the Naill pipes if you are looking at new ones - they have excellent tone and the Naill chanter is hghly regarded for solo play.  The plastic McCallum chanter is a very good solo or band chanter that is quite durable for travelling.
Hardies are just fine for a good mid range quality pipe, but like any pipes, make sure you examine the bores and listen to the drones before you buy them.  They have had some quality control issue over the years, such as the jigs not meeting evenly when drilling out the stock, but they do have good tone.  Of course an old set of Hendersons would be a delight to find; they really sing.

Cheers,


----------



## Yeoman (13 Aug 2007)

trying to learn. but it's pretty difficult when you've got IBTS training, Ironman training, and sheer exhaustion to throw into the equation as well. Hopefully the Pipe Major and I can hook up soon so I can learn some more stuff with the chanter. I haven't even tried to touch the pipes yet.


----------



## MP 811 (13 Aug 2007)

redleafjumper said:
			
		

> Of course an old set of Hendersons would be a delight to find; they really sing.



tell me about it brother.  I'd just about kill for a set of 1900 Henderson's right about now.


----------



## redleafjumper (13 Aug 2007)

> tell me about it brother.  I'd just about kill for a set of 1900 Henderson's right about now.



I am sure you aren't the only one.  I thought that I would mention them as I know a very good piper who, as a child was given the choice of a "used" and well-loved set of Hendersons and a "new" set of Hardies.  He chose the Hardies and has often regreted that choice.

It is all about how those drones tune and sound.


----------



## q_1966 (16 Aug 2007)

Brendo_51 said:
			
		

> hey what is your favorite bagpipe tunes?



mine would have to be

Highland Cathedral
Maple Leaf Forever/Alberta Bound
Black Bear
Ballad of the Green Beret, when done with pipes is awesome


----------



## MP 811 (16 Aug 2007)

Fav tunes come and go for me.  Really depends on how many times I play said fav tunes.

Currently, Blue Cloud and Mason's Apron with big bold slurs are turning my crank!


----------



## manhole (25 Jun 2008)

Please help me to settle an argument about bag pipes.   Is it possible to play Last Post and Reveille on the bag pipes?   If not, why not?   It seems to me that a piper told me years ago that it can't be done.   Thanks for your help.    Ubique


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Jun 2008)

fiddlehead said:
			
		

> Please help me to settle an argument about bag pipes.   Is it possible to play Last Post and Reveille on the bag pipes?   If not, why not?   It seems to me that a piper told me years ago that it can't be done.   Thanks for your help.    Ubique



From my experience; No. Not accurately.   Not enough notes on the bagpipes to play the full range of either tune.

But, I have seen many "interpretations" and "Transpositions" of both tunes... they just vaguely sound like the original.


----------



## muskrat89 (25 Jun 2008)

I googled "bagpipes+reveille" and found "Reveille" on the bagpipes. As RHFC inferred though, it didn't sound much like reveille to me...


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Jun 2008)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> I googled "bagpipes+reveille" and found "Reveille" on the bagpipes. As RHFC inferred though, it didn't sound much like reveille to me...



Keep in mind; "Reveille" for a piper is just about any tune played to wake up the troops...  Usually upbeat.   And after playing Reveille for TF3-06 in Wainwright, every morning while there for pre-deployment trg; I generally chose very short and fast tunes...  gaves me more time to run while the BG was putting on their boots (and finding hard objects).



I have also been looking around online for these tunes transposed, and haven't found anything even remotely close...


Oh, yeah... forgot...  You also can't play "God save the Queen" or "O'Canada" on the pipes either. Not in full anyway.   The first bar or two of O'Canada ends the "Vice-Regal" salute for the CF (P&D).


But, you can play AC-DC's "Thunderstruck" on the pipes...  The Air Cadet band sharing our armoury has played it for competitions.  Very impressive.


----------



## manhole (26 Jun 2008)

Thanks very much!   I always like to back my winning arguments with testimony from the experts  ;D
Does a bagpipe use the same scale as other instruments, i.e. A to G ?   Maybe I should take lessons!


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Jun 2008)

fiddlehead said:
			
		

> Thanks very much!   I always like to back my winning arguments with testimony from the experts  ;D
> Does a bagpipe use the same scale as other instruments, i.e. A to G ?



Yes, but the pipes have an extra Low G and High A.







Here's some more info

Here's some more


The simplest way to figure out the pipes is;
There are no sharps or flats written into the music, just notes and grace notes (notes played quickly between the melody notes). This is just a rough generalization, but you'll never find a # or ♭ in written pipe music...  but you can tune notes to sharp or flat.

There is no volume; just loud and off (with the exception of the drones)


What makes playing the pipes so hard? (especially with only 9 notes).
- Playing the notes...  there is some odd fingering technique; it's not like a Recorder.
- Co-ordination; Playing a tune, breathing, squeezing, strike-ups, cut-offs, rhythm and pace and drill (if you're in a military band)... not to mention paying attention to Mace and drum commands.
- Fast fingers; some tunes are easy, but the good ones are very complicated, just in the melody notes; lots of switches between top and bottom hand and awkward notes.
- Grace notes;  These are notes played between notes... very quickly, but clearly.  Some are simple single notes... some are complicated clusters. Here's an example of some easy grace notes;




They only get more complicated from there.
- No music while playing; You have to memorize every tune you're going to play. There is no where to carry sheet music while playing.
- Maintenance;  The pipes have a lot of parts, made of various materials... Newer pipes require less maintenance, but they still need to be cared for regularly... and you have to know what you're doing or you can make a mess of your horns.

Combine all this, throw in Dress, drill and parade format and you have and entire trade in the CF (musician)... 



			
				fiddlehead said:
			
		

> Maybe I should take lessons!



If you're interested in learning; I would strongly advise that you seek a competent instructor and definitely take lessons.  There's a lot of technique you can't learn from a book.


----------



## Sigger (26 Jun 2008)

Good topic...

I have always been interested.. My favorite moment ever was when I finished hiking to a mountaintop in the Yukon and hearing 'ghost pipes'. Never did find out where the piper was.

There are no better sounds than those from the pipes.


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Good topic...



Yes, but not an original topic...  I'm actually surprised Mods haven't slapped down the "use the search function" warning   ;D

First three links merged.- Bruce
Are musicians soldiers or not?



I'm not complaining, though.   I personally believe the pipes, pipers and pipe bands should have an entire section here... but I'm just a little biased.


Pipers do have a few resourses;

http://www.bagpiper.com/forums/

http://www.bagpipeforum.com/


----------



## manhole (26 Jun 2008)

Thank you for all the helpful info!


----------



## MP 811 (27 Jun 2008)

hey RHFC_Piper............will there be a repeat of last years Rememberance Day?......Figuring on saving some leave and this time, brining my pipes.....


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Jun 2008)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> hey RHFC_Piper............will there be a repeat of last years Rememberance Day?......Figuring on saving some leave and this time, brining my pipes.....



Well...  After September, I won't be the JRs PMC anymore, but I've thrown in my hat for Entertainment Rep, and even if I don't get that position I'm still going to sick around to plan the Remembrance Day bus tour, the New Years party and various other huge events.

As for the Bus itself; Hell yeah. We may even need to buses this year.  We're parading in Kitchener this year, so the bus is going to stick to the Legions and service clubs in Kitchener Waterloo only (that's still about 10). This will give us lots of time at each Legion.   I'm also planning on contacting the Alibaba restaurant early about their "free steak for soldiers" deal, so we can all get a seat.
And since it's on a week night again, I plan on contacting a few bars ahead of the pub/club crawl to have them open for us when we get there.
We should be able to have the bus until 3 am again, but this time, I'm going to see if we can get one of the Armouries open to crash in, or arrange a deal with Cab companies to have cabs waiting at the Kitchener Armoury.   All in all, I'm starting the planning now.

So, yes, book your leave around Remebrance Day, come on down to K-W and definitely bring your pipes.  I'm sure there would be no problem if you wanted to play with our band for the parade too.  

This Legion Bus Tour is going to be an annual thing.  The Legions loved it, the troops loved it and the CoC loved it 'cause no one got themselves in to trouble (and they knew where we were.)


----------



## PViddy (27 Jun 2008)

> But, you can play AC-DC's "Thunderstruck" on the pipes...  The Air Cadet band sharing our armoury has played it for competitions.  Very impressive.



Ha, they figured out "We Will Rock You" for this year's competition for the free style part of the sequence.  Why do we even need guitars!?  ;D

cheers

PV


----------



## MP 811 (27 Jun 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I'm sure there would be no problem if you wanted to play with our band for the parade too.



I was going to ask you this as well.  Wouldnt mind falling in with the band.


----------



## Danjanou (27 Jun 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Yes, but not an original topic...  I'm actually surprised Mods haven't slapped down the "use the search function" warning   ;D



Because some of the mods are charter members of the Highland Mafia. 8)


----------



## Redeye (27 Jun 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> But, you can play AC-DC's "Thunderstruck" on the pipes...  The Air Cadet band sharing our armoury has played it for competitions.  Very impressive.



You can also play the theme from Star Wars, as was demostrated by one of our pipers the other day, and I think the same guy played some interpretation of the theme from Top Gun as well.

Oh, and Low Rider too.


----------



## Hawk (27 Jun 2008)

I've heard the Great Root Bear tune on pipes - and Flintstones theme! 

I heard or read somewhere that its really difficult to play Flower of Scotland on pipes - something about complicated fingering?

Any of you in the Winnipeg area: the Highland Gathering is on at Selkirk Park, Selkirk, MB north of Winnipeg tomorrow. A full day of Scottish culture - piping, dancing and bands competitions, market, Clan booths, food, heavy games. Wouldn't miss it!!


Hawk


----------



## tango22a (27 Jun 2008)

Kincardine Scottish Festival & Highland Games:
Friday 4 July 08 - Sunday 6 July 08

Band Competition
Highland Dancing
Weight Competition
Booths
Beer Tent
etc.


Kincardine Scottish Pipe Band " Gathering of the Bands"   23 Aug 08 - 25 Aug 08

Last Saturday before Labour Day

Well worth attending!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Jun 2008)

Hawk said:
			
		

> I heard or read somewhere that its really difficult to play Flower of Scotland on pipes - something about complicated fingering?




Heh... not really.   Unless you just picked up the pipes, with no prior training and tried to play it.

It was one of the first tunes I learned as a cadet.








			
				Danjanou said:
			
		

> Because some of the mods are charter members of the Highland Mafia. 8)



Who's the Godfather?   48th regulator?  heh.

I'm just a hired goon.  8)





			
				Redeye said:
			
		

> You can also play the theme from Star Wars, as was demostrated by one of our pipers the other day, and I think the same guy played some interpretation of the theme from Top Gun as well.
> 
> Oh, and Low Rider too.


  


			
				Hawk said:
			
		

> I've heard the Great Root Bear tune on pipes - and Flintstones theme!



Heh... We used to play the imperial march (star wars) to march on the officers with the Cadet band. And Top Gun when we played for the Air Cadet parades.

And when I first joined the PRes, the pipers would play either flinstones or the smurfs theme when we marched to the range.




			
				MP 811 said:
			
		

> I was going to ask you this as well.  Wouldnt mind falling in with the band.



I will talk to the Pipe Maj on Tuesday... I'm sure he'd have no problem.   And if there are any other pipers out there who are from the K-W area, in the forces elsewhere, I'm sure there would be no problem if you fell in with the RHFC on Remembrance day.  Just let me know and I'll ask the Pipe Maj.


----------



## Hawk (27 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the clarification, RHFC piper. It was just a comment I'd heard somewhere. I don't play pipes myself, but love Corries music, especially Flower of Scotland. Perhaps I'll hear it tomorrow at the Gathering.


Hawk


----------



## redleafjumper (8 Jul 2008)

"Please help me to settle an argument about bag pipes.   Is it possible to play Last Post and Reveille on the bag pipes?   If not, why not?   It seems to me that a piper told me years ago that it can't be done.   Thanks for your help.    Ubique"

Lights out on the bagpipes is traditionally a tune called "Donald Blue" from the Scots Guards Standard Settings of Pipe Music.

Reveille on the pipes is traditionally a tune called "Johnny Cope" .  The version in the Crimean Long Reveille is in the Queen's Own Highlanders Standard Settings of Pipe Music, and Johnny Cope on its own is also in the old Seaforth Highlanders Standard Settings of Pipe Music.  Here is a site with many tunes:  

http://www.mohr.nu/Peter/tunes/tunes.html


Cheers,

Redleafjumper


----------



## MP 811 (8 Jul 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> I will talk to the Pipe Maj on Tuesday... I'm sure he'd have no problem.   And if there are any other pipers out there who are from the K-W area, in the forces elsewhere, I'm sure there would be no problem if you fell in with the RHFC on Remembrance day.  Just let me know and I'll ask the Pipe Maj.



I forsee you asking, however, ill talk to you about at Cambridge!


----------



## gaspasser (29 Jun 2010)

WOW, just read the entire thread to here.  
Great plethora of info for pipers across the site.  And now we know who each other is.  I did place a post in a thread about pipers, but let's try to keep it all in one place.
Is anyone going to be around the park for Warrior's Day this year at the CNE??  Maybe we could get together for a wet one ??  
Our Band will be there (we won Best Pipe Band over 21 last year--WOOT---)
And I'll be trailing in with P/M and P/S this year at the Mess (can't remeber which one, but it's close to the park)  *-hic-*
Would it be a good idea to also post Highland Games and parade dates on this thread?  

RHFC-thanks for the "great inner workings" info.  It isn't an easy path, but the end is well worth it.   I'm still in the learner group (probably will be for a long time!!    )
I find gettting the coordination down pat is the hard part -so far- 

iper:


----------



## RHFC_piper (29 Jun 2010)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I find gettting the coordination down pat is the hard part -so far-
> 
> iper:



I started playing back in 1997 and I still have trouble with co-ordination sometimes... More practice. 

Once you have tunes memorized (on the chanter), then you can play them by instinct on the pipes and concentrate on breathing technique for each tune (when to breath & when to squeez).  Once breathing and playing becomes second nature, you can focus on drill movements while playing.  It's easy to just play standing in one place; you can focus your attention on just playing.  When you have to combine playing, listening to the tone / tempo of the band, and marching, you'd better have the tunes memorized, breathing patters set and drill memorized.  
Worry about getting the tunes memorized first, then breathing, then drill, and when all of that is instict you can focus on tone.  
Don't worry, it all comes with practice... and in the end, tunes that are simple to you will net you a few free pints when playing for non-players in a bar  

iper:


----------



## gaspasser (29 Jun 2010)

RHFC, I found that marching came second nature to me (6 years on an Air Cadet drill team will to that to you ) I would breathe on the left foot  :nod: 
Mind you--it helps IF the DM knows what he's doing to...cut offs in the middle of a tune.
I've been doing it now for over a year, and I know it takes 7 to get good...so I will be patient and try not to get sooo frustrated.
Pipie now wants two more tunes up and runnning...gheesh..I'm still not comfortable on my first tune..  8)
Thanks R~~~


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Jun 2010)

It will all come together with practice and patience...  In the many years I've been playing, our band has only had one D/M who actually moved up from being a drummer.  The rest were chosen because their head fit in the bear skin hat (no even a joke... those things are expensive).  Marching and waving a stick around may look easy, but there is a pretty steep learning curve for anyone who decides to pick up the mace with no prior experience in the band.  Some get it and some don't (thankfully, our current Drummy is a pretty switched on NCO and has pick up the mace pretty easily).

As for tunes; constantly having to add to your repertoire seems to be a common thing for military bands.  Our P/M likes to "switch things up" right up to the last minute before a performance.  The only way to deal with this is just to learn and practice the tune as much as you can in the time allotted and then learn the subtle art of 'droning' (playing without playing)... or just stop playing if you feel uncomfortable with the tune... otherwise, the squeeks and sqwaks will be very noticeable.

Either way, I know how you feel;  just keep practicing and try not to rush through tunes (learning or playing).


----------



## MP 811 (1 Jul 2010)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> learn the subtle art of 'droning' (playing without playing)



ahahahahahah!......been there a few times my friend!


----------



## gaspasser (1 Jul 2010)

Aaah, seems I can play a mean low A these days...three events in ranks and not quite up to speed on the tunes...squeeks and squacks abound~~BUT I know it will come with practice and patience...wish it could be like the Matrix..plug yourself in and instant knowledge...but that would be cheating and taking a VAST shortcut, the destination WILL be worth the journey.   iper:

 :moose:      [mountie]
nice new smilies~~~


----------

